
Arizona Nuclear Missile Bunker for $400k - void_nill
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/nov/16/old-nuclear-bunker-for-sale-arizona-desert-includes-original-equipment
======
masonic
If it wasn't for the damn NIMBY zoning, we could replace it with 20 smaller
market-rate silos and 10 low-income subsidized silos.

------
mark_l_watson
That really looks interesting, with 12 acres of desert property, but even
assuming that there are no toxic chemicals in the bunker, it would cost a lot
of money to fix up as a nice residence.

Some people with a lot of money like to have a comfortable bunker. Assuming
that it was not used for survivalists purposes, adding a clear dome to let in
daylight, and lots of room for workshops, hobby trains, etc. I live in Arizona
(central mountains) and I am familiar with the general area around Tucson
where I think this is located.

That for posting this - fun link, and I enjoyed the 3D tour.

